# Viper 5901 Trunk Release Questions



## WilkBoy (Nov 1, 2009)

I just had a Viper 5901 installed in my wifes car. The trunk release works different than I expected though and I am having 2 issues. I'm hpping someone who has this feature can tell me how theirs works.

1. I must press the unlock (disarm) button, and then the trunk release. If I just press the trunk release the remote reports it has opened but does not. I have noticed if I don't press the unlock button, but press the trunk release a second time it will do it (and disarm the alarm). It seems as though pressing the unlock button, or pressing the trunk release button the first time "wakes up" the alarm, and then the second time actually does it.

2. It must hold the button for a lot longer than the manual says. The manual says it should take 1.5 seconds, but I have to hold it more like 5 or 6 seconds to activate it.

When the installed showed me the operation of the unit he explained I must do this unlock and then pop the trunk sequence, and that it is slow to pop but it doesn't make sense to me. I am thinking it's not quite installed right but he didn't have the time to figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> I am thinking it's not quite installed right but he didn't have the time to figure it out.


 I think that pretty much says it all, you paid good money to have it done right so take it back as it was not. Only reason I could see that you have to do this is if the trunk tripped the alarm off. I know on older models i would have to hold the trunk release button for three seconds BUT if the book says less than.....
It may just need to be programmed correctly for the release to work instantly, again the installer should know this and have done it.


----------



## WilkBoy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I have been looking through the installer and user manual but couldn't find anything that would point to that. It seems pretty simple in the installer manual for this feature. I noticed last night I think he forgot to plug the dimmer switch for the dash back in, so I'm going to take the car back. At the same time I'm going to push him to call Vipers support to see what's what they say. They are an authorized Viper installer so I think they would have access to Viper's support.


----------

